# My non-P pics



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a pic of my non-P tank. It has 10 Exo's, a Redline SH, and a RedTail Catfish. After most of you will see this, I know you'll reply with the usual.."tanks too small, they're cramped", and the jibberish. But its cool, these guiys will be transferred soon to a 55 gal. But heres some pics..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

TANK IS TOOOOOOO SMALL THEY ARE CRAMPED :laugh:

LOOKS GOOD TO ME


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> TANK IS TOOOOOOO SMALL THEY ARE CRAMPED :laugh:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD TO ME


 Ditto
 






Very cool though. Nice RLSH


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice fish selection









I recently bought a RTC about the same size. They're soo cool. In a year you'll have enough to handle w/ that SH and RTC.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Zilla, you will need atleast a 5,000 gallon tank to hold those fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW..those fish are going to be able to live forever in tht tank..hehehe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I want a red sh soooo bad


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

no u dont.... no unless u have a friggen concrete tank

i saw one go thru a 1 in think glass 275 gallon aquarum that had 1/8 of the tank with sand so he could come on shore and eat scraps of meat... very cool

but one day he ripped from on corner of the tank to the other and put a 10 in wide hole in the damn glass.... not cool

anyoen see that gay snakehead terror thing on scifi a lil while ago?that made me mad how ppl lettin there fish in the wild when they cant handle them....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

VERY cool


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

awww baby rtc, can we have some close ups?
that thing will grow sooooo big!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

that catfish is tiny, is that the one you were trying to 'give away'?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Zilla, nice SH and RTC... what are your plans for these monsters?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow you got some real monsters in there (redline & redtail). How are exo's doing? Are they giving random pecks to the cat and redline? Cool combo even though it wont last long (as you know).


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

got any vids


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

peacock u should get a redline for ur pond .... oh nvm u got those 13 in jaqs think a 30 in red could eat um


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

con man said:


> peacock u should get a redline for ur pond .... oh nvm u got those 13 in jaqs think a 30 in red could eat um


 Brainfart?









The funny thing is, i bet the snakehead eats all the fish before the first month!


----------

